# new masterbuilt 20071814 smoker



## billschleuning (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi all I been peeking around here for a month or so decided to join up as the info I find here amazing..I'm a pretty good griller but a total newb at smoking, I like most newbs are overwhelmed by the lack of directions for smoking provided by the manufacturer..I've read lots about vent position..water in the pan..so far I'm only doing jerky which has turned out really good..just put in a 7 lb bone in Turkey breast about 30 minutes ago..look forward to using and searching a lot on here..thanks for having me..also where is the best place to start here on your site? do you have a newb section? or even a section for this smoker on particular?  thanks again..Bill in Nebraska


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 2, 2017)

Welcome to the site!  Lots of info here for Masterbuilt smokers.  I would suggest Jeff's 5 day e course.  Glad you joined us.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us!

Use the search & check out Bear's step by steps, his recipes are all done on your smoker.

Al


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a nice sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great            people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------

